# Post pictures of monkeys



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 18, 2008)

(BEB or other moderators please do not move this to the Lounge. If you read through the post, you will understand why I put this here.)

OK, so the Rep Whines thread has contained far too much whining and not nearly enough monkeys lately. Any pictures. Any monkeys. 

I am putting this here on this board to up the BHM/FFA, but of course all of our Dims peeps from the Main Boards are encouraged to post. Pictures of monkeys make me very happy.  Don’t let me down people. 

Dr. P
The resident generous and bored megalomaniac

p.s. Thoughtful discussions about monkeys or pictures of them are also encouraged


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 18, 2008)

Sniff..sniff...what's that I smell? 
Here are some monkeys, plus a story:




> Chunky monkeys put on diet at Japanese park
> 
> Tourists visiting the Ohama Park in the Japanese city of Osaka have hurled so many titbits to the resident troupe of monkeys that some are so obese they can hardly walk.
> 
> ...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

*in a hot spring.....* 

View attachment JapaneseMonkeys.jpg


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

For the record: I hate monkeys....but you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a gentle reminder our primate friends don't always have it so easy.

http://www.truveo.com/Video-Tribute-to-Pablo-the-Silverback-Gorilla/id/1795027475


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 18, 2008)

Sure I'll play


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 18, 2008)

Wooohooo! It's about time for a monkey thread. 

Here's a vampire monkey.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wooohooo! It's about time for a monkey thread.
> 
> Here's a vampire monkey.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 18, 2008)

an undead monkey....top that.


----------



## topher38 (Nov 18, 2008)

5 monkeys ......


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 18, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wooohooo! It's about time for a monkey thread.
> 
> Here's a vampire monkey.



Awww! I want one of those!!!! :happy: lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 18, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Awww! I want one of those!!!! :happy: lol



Makes me think of






lol


----------



## Mishty (Nov 18, 2008)

Is this lil fella monkey enough fo ya!??!








heh


----------



## kinkykitten (Nov 18, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Is this lil fella monkey enough fo ya!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO... Classic!


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Is this lil fella monkey enough fo ya!??!
> 
> heh



In all seriousness, I think the real Bush looks more apelike than the morph.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, and Melian, I'm going to pretend I didn't see your comment that you hate monkeys in the interest of FFA solidarity.


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the best thread ever I <3 monkeys :wubu:


----------



## intraultra (Nov 18, 2008)

Aww, I loove monkeys. Here are a few pictures I have taken of them that I had on my laptop.


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh, and Melian, I'm going to pretend I didn't see your comment that you hate monkeys in the interest of FFA solidarity.



I would rep you for your benevolence, but I am out of rep for today! Also, I think I've repped you too recently...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2008)

O RLY?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 18, 2008)

OK, I accidentally violated a rule when I originally posted this thread, so it was edited. I realize now that the OP may make it seem like I am making fun of the other picture threads in the forum, but I assure you, I am not. That was not the point of this thread. But now, let's post pictures of monkeys in honor of the fact that International Monkey Day is in December. Keep 'em coming people.


----------



## scarcity (Nov 18, 2008)

Electric monkey says:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 18, 2008)

I was about to post a picture I took of some monkeys here in Bali....but seems lots of people don't appreciate copyright laws on here


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 18, 2008)

Because I honestly can't believe nobody's gone there yet...




-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 18, 2008)

monkey butt anyone? I read someone wanted MONKEY PORN? 

View attachment 221374817_1df837a4b8_o.jpg


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 18, 2008)

I must pass go on this thread! I will offend way to many people!


----------



## QueenB (Nov 18, 2008)

chim chim, because he's dope.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## PolarKat (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay.. technically not a monkey.. but..
View attachment dr-zaius2a.jpg


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

That's just disturbing


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 19, 2008)

I will only post here on Tuesdays. 

View attachment Mindmemonkey2.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 19, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Because I honestly can't believe nobody's gone there yet...
> 
> -Rusty



Oh no.....I'm having flashbacks to the bump thread. Too many things are coming together. This had better NOT end with me somehow having some horrible 70s easy listening song stuck in my head for a month. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME????!!!!!!!???????!!!!!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 19, 2008)

View attachment hitman monkey.jpg


 I always die in laughter at this one


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 19, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> View attachment 53851
> 
> 
> I always die in laughter at this one



Now so do I. Thanks.:bow:


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

I love this Youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z1rHoNOeeM


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> I must pass go on this thread! I will offend way to many people!



You should have stuck with your initial instinct.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh no.....I'm having flashbacks to the bump thread. Too many things are coming together. This had better NOT end with me somehow having some horrible 70s easy listening song stuck in my head for a month. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME????!!!!!!!???????!!!!!


Oh dear.
That wasn't my intention at all.

-Rusty.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> You should have stuck with your initial instinct.




Actually, my initial instict was to go for the racist joke so, there ya go!


----------



## QueenB (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Actually, my initial instict was to go for the racist joke so, there ya go!



ugh......disgusting...........


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it's awesome that you're openly admitting that you're racist.



Louis KC said:


> Actually, my initial instict was to go for the racist joke so, there ya go!


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

kayrae said:


> I think it's awesome that you're openly admitting that you're racist.


I did'nt say I was racist. I said the joke was. I am actually not racist at all, however racial humor is always funny.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Actually, my initial instict was to go for the racist joke so, there ya go!



So...what you're saying is, you decided to take the high road and _not_ make the racist joke you had in mind...

Ah, ok. 

:doh:


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> So...what you're saying is, you decided to take the high road and _not_ make the racist joke you had in mind...
> 
> Ah, ok.
> 
> :doh:



No, What I'm saying is, I took the road to humor even though I knew it would probably offend people, I really don't care. I also don't let other people police my thoughts, opinions or speech based on what they think is politically incorrect. That's whats wrong with this whole PC society of prudes we live with today.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> No, What I'm saying is, I took the road to humor even though I knew it would probably offend people, I really don't care. I also don't let other people police my thoughts, opinions or speech based on what they think is politically incorrect. That's whats wrong with this whole PC society of prudes we live with today.



Uh huh. I don't think most people find it funny, actually. And, yeah -- it's pretty damned offensive. And, oh yeah -- we have actual, ya know, _black people_ who frequent these boards. Something to think about.

Plus, I believe racist humor violates the rules of this forum. So it doesn't matter if you find it funny or don't care what the politically correct "prudes" think. It really doesn't belong here and the mods will probably take it down.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

HaHaHahaha... My brown skin and features are funny. It's such a riot. I just LOVE it when minorities are compared to monkeys, hahahahaha! 

/sarcasm


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Uh huh. I don't think most people find it funny, actually. And, yeah -- it's pretty damned offensive. And, oh yeah -- we have actual, ya know, _black people_ who frequent these boards. Something to think about.
> 
> Plus, I believe racist humor violates the rules of this forum. So it doesn't matter if you find it funny or don't care what the politically correct "prudes" think. It really doesn't belong here and the mods will probably take it down.



It's nice to know that your the arbiter of what everyone thinks is funny.
So, its OK to photoshop a picture of President Bush to make him look like a monkey and thats funny because he's white, but to show that Obama looks like Curious George must be tip-toed around because of his race? Once again the hypocracy amazes me! I hate to tell you this but, even if you look at the picture without taking the racial angle, he looks like Curious George! Jesus!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> It's nice to know that your the arbiter of what everyone thinks is funny.
> So, its OK to photoshop a picture of President Bush to make him look like a monkey and thats funny because he's white, but to show that Obama looks like Curious George must be tip-toed around because of his race? Once again the hypocracy amazes me! I hate to tell you this but, even if you look at the picture without taking the racial angle, he looks like Curious George! Jesus!



Welcome to the forums. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

you admitted your racial intent



Louis KC said:


> Actually, my initial instict was to go for the racist joke so, there ya go!


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

No I did'nt. I admitted that I saw the same angle as I knew the politically correct prudes would. Once again, they always play the race card.


----------



## 99Haints (Nov 19, 2008)

From the invaluable Oriental Trading catalog.. 

View attachment monkey.jpg


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> No I did'nt. I admitted that I saw the same angle as I knew the politically correct prudes would. Once again, they always play the race card.



In case you haven't noticed, Louis, this is a site for acceptance. As in, people come here because it's a safe-haven from bigotry and judgment. It never fails to amaze me that some people who come here to escape ugly and demeaning remarks about their weight can't grasp that ugly and demeaning remarks about race don't belong here either.

Or maybe you're just unaware of the racist history of comparing black people to monkeys?


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

http://shakespearessister.blogspot.com/2008/10/obama-racismmuslimunpatrioticscary_12.html


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis, aside from the lack of entertainment and sensitivity in your Curious Obama post there's just a matter of basic Board etiquette. This thread was started by the charming and respected Dr. Marshall for amusement purposes. FWIW I agree the earlier Dubya morph was inappropriate in this thread as well but no one would take it as racist. Regardless, I'd suggest you to take this conversation to PrivateMessages or even try a poll in Hyde Park asking who thinks your post was racist. At this point you're just disrupting a fun thread for the rest of us and digging yourself a deeper hole. Thanks for your consideration. :bow:


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> In case you haven't noticed, Louis, this is a site for acceptance. As in, people come here because it's a safe-haven from bigotry and judgment. It never fails to amaze me that some people who come here to escape ugly and demeaning remarks about their weight can't grasp that ugly and demeaning remarks about race don't belong here either.
> 
> Or maybe you're just unaware of the racist history of comparing black people to monkeys?



Yes, I am aware of the history of the ugly comparison. Thats why I hesitated in posting it. However, It was posted to be humorous, not vicious as I have already pointed out. You are the one who decided to take it out of context and play the racial angle. The Mods have already messaged me about the pic and said it was fine so lighten up and have a sense of humor already!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> No I did'nt. I admitted that I saw the same angle as I knew the politically correct prudes would. Once again, they always play the race card.



Maybe you are the politically correct prude, come out of the closet already, wouldya!!

So, choice # 1 - politically correct prude
choice # 2 - racist who does not care about coming out
choice # 3 - politically correct prude still in the closet
choice # 4 - the rest of us who think that this is not funny, not appropriate and once again, someone had to go and derail a thread with their CHOICE.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Yes, I am aware of the history of the ugly comparison. Thats why I hesitated in posting it. However, It was posted to be humorous, not vicious as I have already pointed out. You are the one who decided to take it out of context and play the racial angle. The Mods have already messaged me about the pic and said it was fine so lighten up and have a sense of humor already!




Oh -- it's my fault? So I'm the one guilty of race-baiting? Ok...

I'm so sorry your fun thread devolved into this crap, Dr. P.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 19, 2008)

How the fuck does a thread about monkey pictures collapse into this?

Seriously, what the fuck with the racism? What the fuck with the awful jokes? Do you really need to bring this thread down to that level, dude?



...on topic, this. Not a pic, rather a vid, but still.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Maybe you are the politically correct prude, come out of the closet already, wouldya!!
> 
> So, choice # 1 - politically correct prude
> choice # 2 - racist who does not care about coming out
> ...




None of the above. I will write in choice #5. I am an intelligent, well informed, witty, and funny person who thinks political correctness is garbage. Just because you dont like something you hear or read, you think that no one else has the right to enjoy it so, you muster up this phoney outrage in order to feel like your doing the politically correct thing. YUCK! PC People act like they have the right not to be offended. Thats why they act like prudish, unhappy, hyper-sensitive little babies. Because no matter how much they would love to police free thought and speech, that little thing called the first amendment, always bites them in the ass!


----------



## rabbitislove (Nov 19, 2008)

kayrae said:


> HaHaHahaha... My brown skin and features are funny. It's such a riot. I just LOVE it when minorities are compared to monkeys, hahahahaha!
> 
> /sarcasm



RACISM IS SUCH A ROFLCOPTER!!!!!!! I just peed myself. I was going to apologize to my lovely e-fiancee P. Marshall for creating such a whiny thread, and also tell her how much I love her monkey idea, but now I have to change my pants from laughing so hard at your racism.

I bid you goodday sir, you have ruined my night.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Actually, *my initial instict was to go for the racist **j**oke* so, there ya go!





Louis KC said:


> It's nice to know that your the arbiter of what everyone thinks is funny.
> So, *its OK *to photoshop a picture of President Bush to make him look like a monkey and thats funny *because he's white*, but to show that Obama looks like Curious George must be tip-toed around because of his race? Once again the hypocracy amazes me! I hate to tell you this but, even if you look at the picture without taking the racial angle, he looks like Curious George! Jesus!



You were pissed over the Bush picture, so you decided to get even...by going racist. There _is_ an innocent noticing Obama's big ears, and while you could have gone with a pic of ...oh...the Mad Magazine guy....you decided to go with the racism. You were not matter of factly posting pictures. Grow up. The whole ' PC ' argument is a temper tantrum... " I wanna say whatever I want...whenever...but don;t YOU speak up...waaaaaa "


* goes to find pics of monkeys...I LOVE em


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Oh -- it's my fault? So I'm the one guilty of race-baiting? Ok...
> 
> I'm so sorry your fun thread devolved into this crap, Dr. P.




Im sorry too Dr P. That no one here that posted in your thread has a sense of humor!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> None of the above. I will write in choice #5. I am an intelligent, well informed, witty, and funny person who thinks political correctness is garbage. Just because you dont like something you hear or read, you think that no one else has the right to enjoy it so, you muster up this phoney outrage in order to feel like your doing the politically correct thing. YUCK! PC People act like they have the right not to be offended. Thats why they act like prudish, unhappy, hyper-sensitive little babies. Because no matter how much they would love to police free thought and speech, that little thing called the first amendment, always bites them in the ass!



This isn't an unlimited free speech forum, actually. It's a community with set rules regarding content. You've gotten away somehow with posting a pic comparing a black man to a monkey, even saying that you had racial humor in mind and that you knew it would cause offense but decided to post it anyway as part of some kind of "free speech" crusade.

All I can say is you're lucky you escaped an infraction. But if you want to make friends here I suggest you get a handle on what kind of community this is and the fact that a majority of posters don't like that kind of humor, however prudish or childish you might find that attitude. And, no, the outrage is not fake. It's really, _really_ real. But hey -- congratulations on pushing peoples' buttons for the sheer enjoyment of it. That's way noble of you, dude.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> You were pissed over the Bush picture, so you decided to get even...by going racist. There _is_ an innocent noticing Obama's big ears, and while you could have gone with a pic of ...oh...the Mad Magazine guy....you decided to go with the racism. You were not matter of factly posting pictures. Grow up. The whole ' PC ' argument is a temper tantrum... " I wanna say whatever I want...whenever...but don;t YOU speak up...waaaaaa "
> 
> 
> * goes to find pics of monkeys...I LOVE em



You could'nt be more wrong. I was going to post my pic before the Bush pic was posted but, I hesitated. However since it was posted, I figured everyone would get the joke. But since all of you are so uptight about race and are unfunny little babies, I will just sit here with my buddies and laugh at your anal responses to my joke.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> This isn't an unlimited free speech forum, actually. It's a community with set rules regarding content. You've gotten away somehow with posting a pic comparing a black man to a monkey, even saying that you had racial humor in mind and that you knew it would cause offense but decided to post it anyway as part of some kind of "free speech" crusade.
> 
> All I can say is you're lucky you escaped an infraction. But if you want to make friends here I suggest you get a handle on what kind of community this is and the fact that a majority of posters don't like that kind of humor, however prudish or childish you might find that attitude. And, no, the outrage is not fake. It's really, _really_ real. But hey -- congratulations on pushing peoples' buttons for the sheer enjoyment of it. That's way noble of you, dude.



Yes it is phoney outrage be honest dude!


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> Yes it is phoney outrage be honest dude!



Yeah -- maybe "outrage" is a little bit of an exaggeration of how I feel about it...it's more like disappointed, though not at all surprised, resignation over the state of humanity.

Now, 'scuse me while I go cry, humorless infant that I am.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2008)

Alright people. The picture has been removed. 


Can we get back to posting fun monkey pics now?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

Louis KC said:


> You could'nt be more wrong. I was going to post my pic before the Bush pic was posted but, I hesitated. However since it was posted, I figured everyone would get the joke. But since all of you are so uptight about race and are unfunny little babies, I will just sit here with my buddies and laugh at your anal responses to my joke.



Yes, you sit there with your buddies. I can't wait to see more of your snap-crackle-flop humor.


----------



## Louis KC (Nov 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Yes, you sit there with your buddies. I can't wait to see more of your snap-crackle-flop humor.



Give me those ribs you LOL!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2008)

I will say it again.

Enough. 

Please get back to the lightheartedness of the thread. All this ugliness is uncalled for.

/mod


----------



## mossystate (Nov 19, 2008)

View attachment 53886



View attachment 53887



View attachment 53888




View attachment 53889


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 19, 2008)

This first monkey is how I feel right about now









This monkey...was just so cute...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 19, 2008)

People seriously need to lighten up and not so quick to get offended.  That is what is seriously wrong with this world nowadays. You can't say anything without offending someone. Everything needs to be so antiseptic that we stifle any sort of creativity out of fear that someone will get their panties in a bunch.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 19, 2008)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> People seriously need to lighten up and not so quick to get offended.  That is what is seriously wrong with this world nowadays. You can't say anything without offending someone. Everything needs to be so antiseptic that we stifle any sort of creativity out of fear that someone will get their panties in a bunch.



I think the moderator has settled this already.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 19, 2008)

BLUEeyedBanshee, that teeny monkey just made me squeak with delight.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 19, 2008)

how about a sock monkey? sooo cute...

View attachment sock monkey.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd like to see this one on the wall in my doctor's office. 

View attachment monkeys.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## shirmack (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is my on again off again ex when she was super skinny... she kinda looks like a monkey


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 20, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I'm so sorry your fun thread devolved into this crap, Dr. P.



No problem kiddo, it seems to be back on track now.



rabbitislove said:


> I was going to apologize to my lovely e-fiancee P. Marshall for creating such a whiny thread, and also tell her how much I love her monkey idea...


:wubu::wubu::wubu: I'm glad you like my monkey idea.:blush:




bobbleheaddoll said:


> how about a sock monkey? sooo cute...


Sock monkeys are awesome. I am also partial to monkey puppets.



sprintpimp said:


> Here is my on again off again ex when she was super skinny... she kinda looks like a monkey


Oh stop it, she's a beautiful woman. I bet you made/ make a lovely couple. 



kayrae said:


>



That is an adorable picture of you, but I have to say the gorilla statue's eyes look a little TOO animate in that picture. I think I am a tiny bit afraid.


----------



## Suze (Nov 20, 2008)

sprintpimp said:


> Here is my on again off again ex when she was super skinny... she kinda looks like a monkey



:blink:

smooooth.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 20, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> This thread was started by the charming and respected Dr. Marshall...



Awww, thank you Ernest. Right back at you my charming and respected friend. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I am also partial to monkey puppets.



Well why didn't you mention this earlier?


----------



## kayrae (Nov 20, 2008)

that wooden monkey puppet is awesome


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 20, 2008)

Bonobos are my all-time favorite primates (yes, even including...). :wubu: There's a great little factoid slide at about 1:52, check it out. Prolly best NOT to open at work, btw.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3VbezBX2U0&feature=related


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 20, 2008)

mustached, mojo monkey! 

View attachment MustacheMonkey.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 20, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> mustached, mojo monkey!
> 
> View attachment 53942



Whoa!!! That's amazing!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## kayrae (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Blackjack (Nov 20, 2008)

kayrae said:


>



WHY WONT IT LET ME REP YOU

goddammit.


----------



## RentonBob (Nov 21, 2008)

Hooked on Monkey Phonics


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> WHY WONT IT LET ME REP YOU
> 
> goddammit.



Rep frustrations are running high at the moment. Not only is this thread getting better and better, but random pictures of monkeys are popping up in other threads as well. These are tense days my friend.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 21, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh no.....I'm having flashbacks to the bump thread. Too many things are coming together. This had better NOT end with me somehow having some horrible 70s easy listening song stuck in my head for a month. DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME????!!!!!!!???????!!!!!


I don't even remember enough of any of their songs to try infecting anyone with them. It's probably best if you don't try remembering them either.
If you do become afflicted, I suggest going to shoutcast.com and picking one of the electronica stations -- techno is usually quite effective in eradicating pretty much everything.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 21, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I don't even remember enough of any of their songs to try infecting anyone with them. It's probably best if you don't try remembering them either.
> If you do become afflicted, I suggest going to shoutcast.com and picking one of the electronica stations -- techno is usually quite effective in eradicating pretty much everything.
> 
> -Rusty


Warning: The following hidden text, while on topic, is a quote from an annoyingly catchy tune.
Highlight or quote at your own risk:
If I had a million dollars, (if I had a million dollars), 
I'd buy you a monkey. Haven't'u always wanted a monkEE??

-Rusty
(Hmmn. Might have to skip the Techno and go straight to Industrial for this one. Yikes.)


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 21, 2008)

Gene Simmons Monkey






Anne Rice Monkey






And what else would be more perfect here than....

...monkey cupcakes?!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 21, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I don't even remember enough of any of their songs to try infecting anyone with them. It's probably best if you don't try remembering them either.
> If you do become afflicted, I suggest going to shoutcast.com and picking one of the electronica stations -- techno is usually quite effective in eradicating pretty much everything.
> 
> -Rusty



Actually, I don't mind The Monkees too much, but if this in any way ends up involving Air Supply, there WILL be hell to pay.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 21, 2008)

Am I the only one that hears some banjo in the background? 

View attachment gorilla-tongue[1].jpg


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 21, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


>



No, no, no, you misunderstood my instructions. You were supposed to email me the pictures of your cock and put the monkey pictures on the board. Get it straight would you?


----------



## JiminOR (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure, it kinda looks like a banana, but is it really? Naughty monkey!

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t183/kerraeb/IMG_0014.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 22, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> ]
> 
> And what else would be more perfect here than....
> 
> ...monkey cupcakes?!



I NEED the monkey cupcakes. Seriously.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chainsaw Monkey Madness!!!! Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!





And when you don't know who to call...


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## JoeFA (Nov 22, 2008)

He's such a cheeky chimp that Bush.....


----------



## olwen (Nov 22, 2008)

View attachment 54016


Oy.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> He's such a cheeky chimp that Bush.....



This is why people should read through threads before posting.
:doh:

On a side note, I present this.
Behold the cuteness, BEHOLD IT!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 22, 2008)

White hot razor - 
That's just crazy. Awesome, but crazy.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 22, 2008)

City beat reporter Moore checking in with the Christmas present update. Monkeys you say? You want monkeys? I found your monkeys suitable for Christmas gifts at the Bradford Exchange. The problem is, they are a little pricey, but you don't have to worry about capturing endangered animals. 

View attachment 708664.jpg


View attachment monkeydoll1.jpg


View attachment monkeydoll2.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 22, 2008)

You people are coming very close to killing me with cuteness..........But at least I will die happy.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

I see the pygmy marmosets are winning the day.

Is no one else outraged at the fact that there are non-monkey interlopers in this thread being passed off as monkeys? Some of these "monkeys" are not monkeys at all, people -- they are APES!

Imposters!

To the catapults!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Well why didn't you mention this earlier?





daddyoh70 said:


> Chainsaw Monkey Madness!!!! Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!



Really, you're WAAAY to good to me.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## olwen (Nov 23, 2008)

moore2me said:


> City beat reporter Moore checking in with the Christmas present update. Monkeys you say? You want monkeys? I found your monkeys suitable for Christmas gifts at the Bradford Exchange. The problem is, they are a little pricey, but you don't have to worry about capturing endangered animals.



Oh my god, that is so creepy.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 23, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Really, you're WAAAY to good to me.:wubu::wubu:



Awww shucks :blush: That right there is better than any rep


----------



## JoeFA (Nov 23, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> This is why people should read through threads before posting.
> :doh:
> 
> On a side note, I present this.
> Behold the cuteness, BEHOLD IT!



What the bajeebus, i don't understand.........


----------



## FunCuteGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

cute pics


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok here are a few monkey pics for Thanksgiving !!! Happy Thanksgiving on thursday.


----------



## Esther (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 23, 2008)

chunkeymonkey said:


> Ok here are a few monkey pics for Thanksgiving !!! Happy Thanksgiving on thursday.


Somebody is going to be getting a visit from the rep conspiracy. Once it's reactivated - I have apparently angered the rep gods at the moment.



pinkylou said:


>



I love this picture.


free2beme04 said:


> On a side note, I present this.
> Behold the cuteness, BEHOLD IT!



I can't take my eyes off of it!!!


Esther said:


>



OK, shamelessly cute. I don't know how much more of this I can take people.


----------



## kayrae (Nov 24, 2008)

those monkeys cupcaking with the tigers are too cuuuuuute


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, this one may be considered cute or fresh. You decide. 

View attachment Give_20me_20a_20French[1].jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Well, this one may be considered cute or fresh. You decide.



Ahhh! Shamelessly cute. Shameless......(My protests are all BS,of course, this is all making me very happy.:bounce


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


>



OK, I'm going to actually pass out from cuteness overload after those last two.


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, I'm going to actually pass out from cuteness overload after those last two.



I KNOW RIGHT!?!  Now, where's this rep!? 

This video will earn me my rep, just you mark my words 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4oiLfTnrC40


----------



## olwen (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, I'm going to actually pass out from cuteness overload after those last two.



speaking of a cuteness overload: 

www.cuteoverload.com

This pic was in the primate section:
http://mfrost.typepad.com/.shared/image.html?/photos/uncategorized/2008/10/13/chimptiger1.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I KNOW RIGHT!?!  Now, where's this rep!?



Rep is coming! I have angered the rep gods and they are currently limiting me to a ridiculous degree. And I am sad........


----------



## bexy (Nov 24, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Rep is coming! I have angered the rep gods and they are currently limiting me to a ridiculous degree. And I am sad........



 in the mean time, sing along to Marmoset There'd Be Days Like This!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> in the mean time, sing along to Marmoset There'd Be Days Like This!



You keep this up and we're going to be at a huge rep backlog by the time I get to finally rep you.


----------



## gildalive (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## JiminOR (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr P seems to really enjoy getting down with the monkeys

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/NmcAhXnbsgjfPIFwF4cD


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Dr P seems to really enjoy getting down with the monkeys
> 
> http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/NmcAhXnbsgjfPIFwF4cD



I can't decide whether to rep you or kick your ass. Really, that was TFF. Thanks.:blush:


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I NEED the monkey cupcakes. Seriously.



I thought it was a win posting, but I haven't felt any rep love. :doh:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> I thought it was a win posting, but I haven't felt any rep love. :doh:



Oh for God's sake people!!!! Have you NOT been reading my rep whines posts or the post I just addressed to Bexy ON THIS VERY PAGE???!!!???! 

I am going as fast as I can. I appreciate all of your hard work collecting monkey pictures, but it is not my fault that the rep gods have decided to limit me to a measly 5 reps a day. Do you think I like this???!!! Dims is at an all time reppable high right now. We have monkeys popping up EVERYWHERE, we have haggis threads and ninja chickens......don't you think I'd be repping my fingers to the bone if I could???!! Cut me some slack here, please. I'm rep frustrated enough as it is.........


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh for God's sake people!!!! Have you NOT been reading my rep whines posts or the post I just addressed to Bexy ON THIS VERY PAGE???!!!???!
> 
> I am going as fast as I can. I appreciate all of your hard work collecting monkey pictures, but it is not my fault that the rep gods have decided to limit me to a measly 5 reps a day. Do you think I like this???!!! Dims is at an all time reppable high right now. We have monkeys popping up EVERYWHERE, we have haggis threads and ninja chickens......don't you think I'd be repping my fingers to the bone if I could???!! Cut me some slack here, please. I'm rep frustrated enough as it is.........




Then I say I am sorry. I only post here a few times a month. I'm used to posting in the Russian blogosphere, where speed and direct quotation is the most important.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh, and AZ-

&#1055;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1103; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1099; &#1090;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1096;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;.........&#1041;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;&#1090;&#1077; &#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;! &#1041;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081;!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh, and AZ-
> 
> &#1055;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1103; &#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1102; &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1090;&#1099; &#1090;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1080;&#1096;&#1100; &#1087;&#1086;-&#1088;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1080;.........&#1041;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;&#1090;&#1077; &#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1081;&#1085;&#1099;! &#1041;&#1086;&#1078;&#1077; &#1084;&#1086;&#1081;!



&#1053;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;..&#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;.... &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> &#1053;&#1077;&#1090; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1084;..&#1073;&#1091;&#1076;&#1100;.... &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;.



&#1052;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1094;.


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 25, 2008)

ruskie kyebyoard.. nyet..
Acor-dee-yon.. da!
Balalaika.. da!

echem... la la la...
raaaastsvletaaaali iaaabloni eeee gruuuushi
Pooooplyliiii tumany nad rekoyyyy
*vyyyychaaadyila na* byereg obizyana
na vysochi byereg, naaa krutooooy...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> ruskie kyebyoard.. nyet..
> Acor-dee-yon.. da!
> Balalaika.. da!
> 
> ...



I LOVE "Katiusha"! Have you heard the version by Limpopo? (Derails her own thread.)


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I LOVE "Katiusha"! Have you heard the version by Limpopo? (Derails her own thread.)



I love to hear it...And want to ignore Katyusha is about sloppy rocket fire. 

La la la. Please find me.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 25, 2008)

I think we should take up a collection and buy Dr. P a nintendo wii. That way she could have a family of wild and crazy monkeys right in her home!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I think we should take up a collection and buy Dr. P a nintendo wii. That way she could have a family of wild and crazy monkeys right in her home!!!



WAAAAY too good to me.:wubu: Seriously, if I got that, no one would ever see or hear from me again. Let's be honest........


----------



## rmarion (Nov 25, 2008)

Cutest monkey ever


----------



## PolarKat (Nov 25, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I LOVE "Katiusha"! Have you heard the version by Limpopo? (Derails her own thread.)


I ended up whistling it non stop until lunch!!! then after lunch it was Korobushka.. Haven't heard the Limpopo versions.. leech time!
If you like russian folk turned to rock these are also quite well done 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-bRx62jFys
http://odeo.com/episodes/1077955


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 25, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> I ended up whistling it non stop until lunch!!! then after lunch it was Korobushka.. Haven't heard the Limpopo versions.. leech time!
> If you like russian folk turned to rock these are also quite well done
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-bRx62jFys
> http://odeo.com/episodes/1077955



Nice.


----------



## Esther (Nov 25, 2008)

HAHAHA. (right click & save)




rmarion said:


> Cutest monkey ever


----------



## Esther (Nov 25, 2008)

If you only knew how hard I laughed, all by myself in my room here.



bexylicious said:


>


----------



## StridentDionysus (Nov 25, 2008)

Monkey Tuesday! 

I just finished Gears of War 2 and then I find this:







WIN


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 25, 2008)

That's awesome. But it made this image pop in my head.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

speaking of monkeys for her home...

View attachment JC684.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 27, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> speaking of monkeys for her home...
> 
> View attachment 54264



Oh, that's going on my Christmas list this year.


----------



## olwen (Nov 27, 2008)

All this monkeying around makes me want a banana, and I hate bananas. Damn you and your banana eating monkey love Dr P.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 27, 2008)

I heard The Monkeys were putting the band back together...


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 27, 2008)

I claim this thread in the name of Canada!

But, I brought this, so I hope that's okay.

View attachment ben-and-jerrys-chunky-monkey-23052.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 28, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I claim this thread in the name of Canada!



And the thread is honored, my northern brother.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> All this monkeying around makes me want a banana, and I hate bananas. Damn you and your banana eating monkey love Dr P.



HA! Next time I will choose an animal whose eating habits have your approval. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 28, 2008)

YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE!!!! From this point on, all whining about being repped by Dr. P. will be referred to this thread...Thread for whiney attention seekers who can't wait for the rep limiter to be reset Notice my unconditional monkey posting in this thread and not once have I asked for rep or whined about not receiving it. It is your duty as a member to post pictures of monkeys and expect nothing in return...NOTHING!!!!
So it is spoken, so it shall be done.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

awwww....this one was tooo cute not to post

View attachment cutestmonkey.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 29, 2008)

My apologies to our Canadian friends- I meant the thread was honoured.


----------



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's the scoop on monkeys, apes, and lemurs.
(Info taken from National Zoo at . . . ) http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Primates/Facts/Primateness/Differences/ 

View attachment monkeys6.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sweet, now that we've thrown apes into the mix. I've been dying to post this picture. Just been waiting for the right time and place.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 29, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Sweet, now that we've thrown apes into the mix. I've been dying to post this picture. Just been waiting for the right time and place.



I heard about that documentary, daddyoh! _Wild Piper of the Wood,_ isn't it?

Supposedly, gorillas are quite rare in Scotland, making it even harder when his family had to fight for him to get lessons and a permit to practice. I saw an interview with his manager in _Folk Roots_ magazine. The CD is probably pretty good.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I heard about that documentary, daddyoh! _Wild Piper of the Wood,_ isn't it?
> 
> Supposedly, gorillas are quite rare in Scotland, making it even harder when his family had to fight for him to get lessons and a permit to practice. I saw an interview with his manager in _Folk Roots_ magazine. The CD is probably pretty good.



It's an amazing story Santaclear. He is currently a Grade 1 piper. With a couple more 1st places in the World Piping Championships he will be considered an Open Piper and can officially thumb his nose at everyone who tried to stand in his way. He is also trying to get the Royal Tartan Authority to recoginize his self made tartan.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I heard about that documentary, daddyoh! _Wild Piper of the Wood,_ isn't it?



I saw this documentary. I couldn't understand why, in a world where barbers are so abundant, this man would let himself go that hairy.

Frankly, it boggles the civilized mind.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it too soon? 

View attachment images[2].jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 29, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I saw this documentary. I couldn't understand why, in a world where barbers are so abundant, this man would let himself go that hairy.
> 
> Frankly, it boggles the civilized mind.



This forum is about acceptance, Fascinita, and people wanking and the people who are OK with that. :bow:


----------



## moore2me (Nov 29, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> It's an amazing story Santaclear. He is currently a Grade 1 piper. With a couple more 1st places in the World Piping Championships he will be considered an Open Piper and can officially thumb his nose at everyone who tried to stand in his way. He is also trying to get the Royal Tartan Authority to recoginize his self made tartan.



Sure, the ape can blow the bagpipes, but I hear his music is hard to dance to (the rhythm is awkward).


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 30, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Sure, the ape can blow the bagpipes, but I hear his music is hard to dance to (the rhythm is awkward).



Unfortunately, the ape does have his own kind of rhythm. He was asked to play for the Highland Dancers once......once. The results were tragic


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

Well this little dude LOVES to dance:

http://www.tanmonkey.com/break-dancing-monkey.php


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 30, 2008)

The only gift you will need this holiday season.

http://www2.pulsetv.com/prodinfo-vid.asp?number=4786&evtv=13377 

View attachment 4786.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 30, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This forum is about acceptance... and the people who are OK with that. :bow:



Acceptance and monkeys do go well together. :bounce:

And here's proof that humans and monkeys _can_ (almost) live in harmony:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

more monkey cuteness! 

View attachment redheadmonkey.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 2, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> more monkey cuteness!
> 
> View attachment 54619



Ahhhh! Good lord woman! My eyes!


*oh and the rep system has been giving me major grief for the last 48 hours so no whining from anyone.


----------



## imfree (Dec 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Acceptance and monkeys do go well together. :bounce:
> 
> And here's proof that humans and monkeys _can_ (almost) live in harmony:



I've always heard that a monkey on one's back was a 
bad thing. Here's what a musical group from Florida
said about this. "One little problem that confronts you,
got a monkey on your back, just one more fix, Lord,
might do the trick, one helluva price for you to get 
your kicks!". Doesn't sound too harmonious to me.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Sure, the ape can blow the bagpipes, but I hear his music is hard to dance to (the rhythm is awkward).



Hard, but not impossible. In fact, Moore, they say once he starts playing it's nearly impossible to sit still. With his "happy pipes" sound he had the crowd of 6,000 at Chimpstock this past summer on their feet dancing (albeit a bit awkwardly, it's something about the rhythm.)


----------



## Esther (Dec 4, 2008)

Koko and her kitten!


----------



## Esther (Dec 4, 2008)

I love his hair-do!!



bobbleheaddoll said:


> more monkey cuteness!
> 
> View attachment 54619


----------



## JiminOR (Dec 4, 2008)

Esther said:


> Koko and her kitten!


 
Oh no, anyone but Koko. Please, not Koko. Hide your nipples!

From Wikipedia

"Koko has been involved in a number of sexual harassment lawsuits.[10] At least three former female employees have claimed that they were pressured into showing their breasts to Koko. They alleged that Patterson encouraged the behavior, often interpreted Koko's signs as requests for nipple display, and let them know that their job would be in danger if they "did not indulge Koko's nipple fetish." Koko has been known to playfully grab both male and female nipples without warning or provocation. Patterson claims that Koko uses the word "nipple" to refer to humans.[11]
All claims of harassment have been permanently dropped as of November 21, 2005 after the foundation and the parties involved reached a settlement.[12]
Jody Weiner, Koko's lawyer, writes about Koko and sexual harassment in the book _Kinship With Animals_.[13]"


----------



## Esther (Dec 4, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Oh no, anyone but Koko. Please, not Koko. Hide your nipples!
> 
> From Wikipedia
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## JiminOR (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, laugh it up, but someday... someday

GORILLA COMES OUT OF FUCKING NOWHERE!

and mauls your nipples.

It's a story as old as time itself.


----------



## Esther (Dec 4, 2008)

HAHA... ! Remind me to get some Janet Jackson style nipple shields for protection!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 5, 2008)

Showing that bad habits in the hands of cute monkeys are adorable.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 6, 2008)

For you viewing pleasure...Made specifically for Dr. P.


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> For you viewing pleasure...Made specifically for Dr. P.



I've seen a few of those before and I loved them, hahaha!!!
How do I get a trunk monkey for my old Cadi?

Somebody PLEASE rep DaddyOh for me.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 6, 2008)

you're right...daddyoh totally needs rep for the awesome monkey stuff!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 6, 2008)

imfree said:


> I've seen a few of those before and I loved them, hahaha!!!
> How do I get a trunk monkey for my old Cadi?
> 
> Somebody PLEASE rep DaddyOh for me.





bobbleheaddoll said:


> you're right...daddyoh totally needs rep for the awesome monkey stuff!



Thank you......thank you very much


----------



## imfree (Dec 6, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank you......thank you very much
> .....snipped img......




WOW!!!, DaddyOh, you've got MonkElvis!!!, cool!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 6, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Sweet, now that we've thrown apes into the mix. I've been dying to post this picture. Just been waiting for the right time and place.



Hey, daddy-oh, there's an interview with him in the latest issue of _Popular Gorilla_ magazine. Very interesting, he's jubilant about Obama and comes out for legalization of marijuana (that's to be expected given his success last summer at Chimpstock.)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2008)

imfree said:


> WOW!!!, DaddyOh, you've got MonkElvis!!!, cool!


I sure do. Been listening to some of his tunes recently too. "You ain't nothing but a Chimpanzee" "Teddy Tamarin" and U.S. Monkey" good stuff.



Santaclear said:


> Hey, daddy-oh, there's an interview with him in the latest issue of _Popular Gorilla_ magazine. Very interesting, *he's jubilant about Obama and comes out for legalization of marijuana *(that's to be expected given his success last summer at Chimpstock.)



Why do you think he and I are such good friends? I thought the interview went well. I thought for sure they were going to dwell on the fact that he prefers to wear boxerbriefs under his kilt, but it never even came up.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 7, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> For you viewing pleasure...Made specifically for Dr. P.



First of all Mr. Fancykilt, your monkey image collecting skills are truly awe inspiring.:bow: And all I can hope for is that some day I will actually own my own trunk monkey. It says I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again, and with all the monkeys you have produced in this and other threads, I fear I will just have to hope that my undying love, admiration and adoration will make up for it.

To everyone else, I am caught up as far as the rep system wil allow me. Sorry it took so long for some of you. Dr. P just spent the last week moving.:blush:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 7, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> First of all Mr. Fancykilt, your monkey image collecting skills are truly awe inspiring.:bow: And all I can hope for is that some day I will actually own my own trunk monkey. It says I must spread some reputation around before giving it to you again, and with all the monkeys you have produced in this and other threads, I fear I will just have to hope that my undying love, admiration and adoration will make up for it.



As I've said in another post, no rep required. This is pure, unconditional monkey posting. Your undying love, admiration and adoration only makes me want to post more monkeys. When the Dr. is happy, I am happy :bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 7, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> As I've said in another post, no rep required. This is pure, unconditional monkey posting. Your undying love, admiration and adoration only makes me want to post more monkeys. When the Dr. is happy, I am happy :bow:



Aw shucks, thanks.:blush:


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 7, 2008)

A doctor a day keeps the monkeys at bay. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A doctor a day keeps the monkeys at bay. :bow:



And a sprinkle a day keeps the monkey off your ass 





I'm surprised this hasn't been brought up yet. But then again, I think imfree and I are the only two old enough to remember this adrenaline rush of a game


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

The Colobus Trust is working with the Kenya Power And Lighting Company
to reduce the number of Colobus monkey electrocutions from outdoor
power distribution systems. We need better measures to prevent animal
electrocution from power distribution systems.

Colobus Trust
http://colobus.wildlifedirect.org/2008/02/


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 8, 2008)

Johnny Vegas and Monkey ('Mun-keh!').




Another shot of Monkey on his own. 





Obligatory cutesy monkey pic.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2008)

My last boss.....


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2008)

imfree said:


> The Colobus Trust is working with the Kenya Power And Lighting Company to reduce the number of Colobus monkey electrocutions from outdoor power distribution systems. We need better measures to prevent animal electrocution from power distribution systems.
> 
> Colobus Trust
> http://colobus.wildlifedirect.org/2008/02/



Poor guy.


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Poor guy.



Truly sad, Santa. Trimming trees back from substations and
poles is not that big of a deal. Win-win, too, trim the trees,
monkeys don't get hurt, and fewer calls for line crews, so
everyone wins.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> And a sprinkle a day keeps the monkey off your ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh daddyoh! nasty childhood flashback...nooo!  5 monkeys...6 monkeys...and just when you thought you had it...crash! little monkey bodies all over the place...the horror...the horror. it was then i realized my dreams of being a plastic monkey wrangler were dashed...


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> oh daddyoh! nasty childhood flashback...nooo!  5 monkeys...6 monkeys...and just when you thought you had it...crash! little monkey bodies all over the place...the horror...the horror. it was then i realized my dreams of being a plastic monkey wrangler were dashed...



That game was fun, but 4 or 5 was about all I could do.
I've had some massive monkey pile-ups, myself.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 9, 2008)

In the news today:

*Woman smuggles monkey to U.S. under blouse*

_She sedated the young rhesus macaque for the trip from Thailand._

updated 5:57 p.m. PT, Mon., Dec. 8, 2008
SPOKANE, Wash. - A Spokane woman and her mother have been convicted in federal court on charges of sneaking a rhesus monkey into the United States from Thailand. Gypsy Lawson, 29, hid the sedated young rhesus macaque under her blouse, pretending to be pregnant when she successfully passed through U.S. Customs in Los Angeles after a trip to Bangkok, Thailand.

Her mother, Fran Ogren, 55, of Northport, Wash., also went on the trip in November 2007.

The two women were found guilty Monday by a 12-member jury on separate charges of conspiracy and smuggling goods into the United States. Sentencing is set for March 3.

The monkey is now at a primate rescue facility in Oregon.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28119664/?gt1=43001


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> In the news today:
> 
> *Woman smuggles monkey to U.S. under blouse*
> 
> ...



Well, would you be able to resist this face?







I think not!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Actually, ever since that movie came out, way back when, about the guy who was injured and ended up in a wheelchair. And they got him a really smart little monkey to do everything for him. And then it turned against him, I has been kinda skeered of monkeys. I mean, looking at these pictures don't scare me, but I would never hold one or fully trust one. So, basically I guess that what I am saying is, there is no way I could put one in my shirt and get on a plane. Oooh, I just got a shiver thinking about it.


----------



## viracocha (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if any/all of these have been posted, but here are some adorable little prosimians.







 
I LOVE tarsiers!




More tarsiers! 
There's my cute fix for the day...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 12, 2008)

Come on people!!! 3 days with no monkey posts?
Oh if it were only 1966 again and I had $18.95. It even comes with instructions!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 12, 2008)

WillSpark said:


> Well, would you be able to resist this face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do look pretty irresistible. I bet there's probably a whole lot of women walking around with those monkeys hidden down their blouses just for the heck of it.


----------



## Windom Earle (Dec 13, 2008)

...through a long and tortured path of searching, that Archie McPhee has a whole page of monkey items:

http://www.mcphee.com/categories/monkey.html

My question: Does it get any cooler? Ever?  

View attachment 11232.jpg


View attachment M6280.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 13, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> ...through a long and tortured path of searching, that Archie McPhee has a whole page of monkey items:
> 
> http://www.mcphee.com/categories/monkey.html
> 
> My question: Does it get any cooler? Ever?



No, no it doesn't get any cooler. I must have that T-shirt. I MUST!!!!!!(This thread is making my Christmas list huge!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

one more thing for the list...

View attachment monkeybelt.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 14, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> one more thing for the list...
> 
> View attachment 55259



It'll go nicely with the t-shirt. I fear I haven't been good enough this year to warrant all the monkey products on my Christmas list.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's a few more...


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 16, 2008)

Monkey Tuesday!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 16, 2008)

Was going to post this in the " show us an old picture of you " thread.

:blush:



View attachment 55410


----------



## olwen (Dec 16, 2008)

I found this picture on my hard drive today while I was getting rid of old files. I think my sister took it at a zoo in south africa. I only just now noticed why she took it. :doh: If it's inappropriate, I guess it should be deleted. Can monkey's be inappropriate?

View attachment 55411


----------



## imfree (Dec 16, 2008)

The male monkey looks like he's ready to be 
inappropriate. Just saying.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 16, 2008)

StridentDionysus said:


> Monkey Tuesday!!!!



I seriously love the idea of Monkey Tuesday. I think this must become a Dims tradition ASAP.



mossystate said:


> Was going to post this in the " show us an old picture of you " thread.
> 
> :blush:


Aww. You were adorable.



olwen said:


> Can monkey's be inappropriate?


I hope so!



imfree said:


> The male monkey looks like he's ready to be
> inappropriate. Just saying.



Don't they always? Just saying.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 16, 2008)

Here-a bunch'a LEGO monkeys to tide you over until I return sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> I found this picture on my hard drive today while I was getting rid of old files. I think my sister took it at a zoo in south africa. I only just now noticed why she took it. :doh: If it's inappropriate, I guess it should be deleted. Can monkey's be inappropriate?
> 
> View attachment 55411



It's good to at least be aware that stuff like this goes on.


----------



## olwen (Dec 16, 2008)

Ha! The other monkey looks kinda scared. LOL

Or maybe he's the other monkey's pimp. Yikes.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 16, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Here-a bunch'a LEGO monkeys to tide you over until I return sometime tomorrow.



You really know how to keep a girl satisfied all night long.



Santaclear said:


> It's good to at least be aware that stuff like this goes on.



You're JUST NOW becoming aware of this? Where have you been?



olwen said:


> Ha! The other monkey looks kinda scared. LOL
> 
> Or maybe he's the other monkey's pimp. Yikes.



Monkey pimps.......honestly, my girl crush on you can't get any bigger.


----------



## olwen (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the girl crush love Dr. P.

Well now I'm wondering where one could get a monkey sized pimpin' cane.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm the chubby little guy in the background, my mom and sister are the others. I don't remember the name of the little 'Dancing-for-Change' organ-Grinder monkey, but he was awesome!!! 

View attachment Christown.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 18, 2008)

olwen said:


> Thanks for the girl crush love Dr. P.
> 
> Well now I'm wondering where one could get a monkey sized pimpin' cane.



Would you consider this instead?


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 18, 2008)

It plays the banana phone song and Witch Doctor as a bonus!


----------



## Esther (Dec 18, 2008)

Whoa! I can't believe these actually exist!



Uriel said:


> I'm the chubby little guy in the background, my mom and sister are the others. I don't remember the name of the little 'Dancing-for-Change' organ-Grinder monkey, but he was awesome!!!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 18, 2008)

Esther said:


> Whoa! I can't believe these actually exist!



What, cute little fat boys or organ-grinder monkeys?




-Uriel


----------



## olwen (Dec 18, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Would you consider this instead?



Oh sure, give a monkey pimp a deadly weapon. He'll poke your eye out.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 20, 2008)

olwen said:


> Oh sure, give a monkey pimp a deadly weapon. He'll poke your eye out.



I was thinking more along the lines of this...


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 20, 2008)

Monkey Love Not War! :smitten:

View attachment monkey love.jpg


----------



## olwen (Dec 20, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of this...



Ha! That's both awesome and tragic. I think I'd rather take my chances with the armed monkey pimp.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

From a miniatures game I play (Yes, I am a nerd like that...)
MONKEY PIRATE!!! Yargh *Ook Ook*






Wooing Dr P Marshall, One Monkey at a time....



-Uriel 

View attachment GBBC-01-10_1.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok, they are Apes...but SPACE-MECHA-MONKEYS!!!



Wooing Dr P Marshall, One Monkey at a time....



-Uriel 

View attachment KACH02-GD.jpg


View attachment KATA02.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 20, 2008)

Uriel said:


> From a miniatures game I play (Yes, I am a nerd like that...)
> MONKEY PIRATE!!! Yargh *Ook Ook*
> 
> 
> ...




Holy shit! That is awesome. You TOTALLY had me at the monkey pirate.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

How about...

'I'm trying to quit, really...'



Wooing Dr P Marshall, one Monkey at a time... 

View attachment monkeysmoke.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Bald Spot!?! Bald Spot!?! Mick Jagger wishes he had these lips...(Mumble,grumble) 'Bald Spot she says...'




Wooing Dr P Marshall, one Monkey at a time...


-Uriel 

View attachment baldspot.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

And...

MONKEY PIRATE!!!!! 

YARGH..*Ook Ook* Avast, We'll Be Takin' All Yer Ba-Na-Ners, Anna Any Figs...An...
(To another Monkey behind him) 'What're Ye mumblin Cletus?
Oh, and, Um, All Yer Cigarettes too...fer Me friend *Ook*, He's tryin' ta Quit, But ya Knows how *Yargh Ook* it is...

Ya kin jes put it in a bag an...
(From behind) *Ook, Ook, * 'Um, an any Lip Balm ya might be havin' , it gets mighty chappy fer my Mate here, out onna *Ook* High Seas An all... Thank'ee.'
*Ook OOk*
'No, Murray, I's not gunna ask 'em fer Toupees...That's just silly, ya look fine.'




Wooing Dr P Marshall, one Monkey at a time...


-Uriel 

View attachment mp2.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Dec 21, 2008)

Won't you drop a dollar or two into her kettle? Or, is that a toilet plunger.


View attachment 55657


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Hahaha! I love the look on the left monkey's face.



bobbleheaddoll said:


> Monkey Love Not War! :smitten:
> 
> View attachment 55619


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> What, cute little fat boys or organ-grinder monkeys?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I haven't noticed any shortage of cute little fat boys around!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> Ha! That's both awesome and tragic. I think I'd rather take my chances with the armed monkey pimp.



Tragic indeed. But I'd much rather be a spectator at the Monkey Sword Fight, than cross a Monkey Pimp and end up like this poor little fella.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 21, 2008)

This monkey pic is very old school, sorta your classic monkey with a used car salesman kinda grin.

This is the sort of monkey you'd see in TV and movie comedies of the 1960s.

Back then, the monkey scene was pretty simple. 

View attachment monkey.jpg


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2008)

Here's a nice one.


----------



## Carl1h (Dec 21, 2008)

How can I be posting here when the cute little monkeys of my childhood...







led me to:






"The trunk of the car looked like a mobile police narcotics lab. We had two bags of grass, seventy-five pellets of mescaline, five sheets of high-powered blotter acid, a salt shaker half full of cocaine, and a whole galaxy of multi-colored uppers, downers, screamers, laughers and also a quart of tequila, a quart of rum, a case of Budweiser, a pint of raw ether and two dozen amyls. Not that we needed all that for the trip, but once you get locked into a serious drug-collection, the tendency is to push it as far as you can.

The only thing that really worried me was the ether. There is nothing in the world more helpless and irresponsible and depraved than a man in the depths of an ether binge. And I knew we'd get into that rotten stuff pretty soon."

"This is the main advantage of ether: it makes you behave like the village drunkard in some early Irish novel...total loss of all basic motor skills: Blurred vision, no balance, numb tongue-severance of all connection between the body and the brain. Which is interesting, because the brain continues to function more or less normally...you can actually watch yourself behaving in the terrible way, but you can't control it."

You have to be careful with these monkeys.

"When you gaze long at a monkey, the monkey also gazes at you." - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 21, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Ok, they are Apes...but SPACE-MECHA-MONKEYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you have to imagine me saying this and my mouth is moving, but the words don't match...
"Your monkey posting skills are commendable, but my Monkey Kung Fu is better than yours. We will fight to the death for the complete respect of Dr. P.


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> Now you have to imagine me saying this and my mouth is moving, but the words don't match...
> "Your monkey posting skills are commendable, but my Monkey Kung Fu is better than yours. We will fight to the death for the complete respect of Dr. P.



I sense the power of the *Ook* in you, strangely orange one, but you must realize that I have served the *Ook* for many years, and have learned it's secrets...Prepare to meet your Destiny (And by that, I mean a quick death at the end of this overgrown green lime-sicle) 

***PZZWOOM***



-Uriel 

View attachment jedi_monkey.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 22, 2008)

*I am sure you have this on your TO DO LIST...for your NEXT tattoo*  

View attachment f-Funky-Monkey-Tattoo-3430.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Dorothy and those damned*Ook* friends of here will NEVER see this coming! Where's my *Ook* Goggles...










-Uriel 

View attachment FlyingMonkey1_Color.jpg


----------



## Esther (Dec 22, 2008)

I forgot about this picture!
I went to the Toronto Zoo last year and bonded with this little guy through the bulletproof glass.


----------



## Esther (Dec 22, 2008)

And this gorilla was deep in thought apparently.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 22, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am sure you have this on your TO DO LIST...for your NEXT tattoo*



I'm sure that guy won't regret that at all when he reaches his 60s.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I sense the power of the *Ook* in you, strangely orange one, but you must realize that I have served the *Ook* for many years, and have learned it's secrets...Prepare to meet your Destiny (And by that, I mean a quick death at the end of this overgrown green lime-sicle)
> 
> ***PZZWOOM***
> 
> ...



Since you've chosen the lime-sicle (mmmmmmmmm :eat2, I will accept my fate, and rest on my legendary monkey posting laurels. I was unaware of your skills as you are new to the boards and I offer you my humblest of bows :bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 22, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> We will fight to the death for the complete respect of Dr. P.
> 
> 
> > Guys you have some SERIOUS competition from HD:wubu:
> ...


----------



## johnnytattoos (Dec 22, 2008)

lol.......


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 22, 2008)

johnnytattoos said:


> lol.......



That's cheating. But it's adorable, so I'll let it go.......


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> That's cheating. But it's adorable, so I'll let it go.......



Daddyoh70, we may have to join forces...I mean , we do have a Kung Fu monkey, several pirates, one with a jet-pack, a Jedi, and mecha-space monkeys...AND a Cyclops-Monkey

She has one with a belly-button-butt (Hehehe, say that seven times fast).

-Uriel


Wooing Dr P. Monkey-Obsessed,with a whole lot of Monkeys all in one big heap...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Daddyoh70, *we may have to join forces*...I mean , we do have a Kung Fu monkey, several pirates, one with a jet-pack, a Jedi, and mecha-space monkeys...AND a Cyclops-Monkey


I'm with you on that, Uriel. With our combined monkey powers, we could be unstoppable.



> She has one with a *belly-button-butt *(Hehehe, say that seven times fast).
> 
> -Uriel
> 
> Wooing Dr P. Monkey-Obsessed,with a whole lot of Monkeys all in one big heap...


Just saying it once if funny enough


----------



## mossystate (Dec 22, 2008)

America's Next Top Monkey



View attachment 55751


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> America's Next Top Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55751



That looks suspiciously like a clown monkey. Clown monkeys are right up there with pirate monkeys in my estimation. Hey there mossy.:wubu:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Dec 23, 2008)

I almost forgot about money tuesday :doh:.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 25, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 25, 2008)

*keeping in tradition of the holiday, as per DaddyOHHHHHHhh
* 

View attachment monkey_santa.jpg


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

that is adorable!!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 30, 2008)

*what else but a happy new years monkey wishes * 

View attachment happy_new_year_monkey.jpg


View attachment new years monkey.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 4, 2009)

CLEAR!!!!! Must........revive........monkey thread......... 
Shame on you people, shame on you. Letting this thread hit page *2*!!!!!! I can't turn my back for a minute  Happy New Year everyone! Here is a doctor for the Dr.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 4, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> CLEAR!!!!! Must........revive........monkey thread.........
> Shame on you people, shame on you. Letting this thread hit page *2*!!!!!! I can't turn my back for a minute  Happy New Year everyone! Here is a doctor for the Dr.



Happy New Year to you too! I think the thread may pull through after all.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2009)

*nothing better then both skullz + monkeyz, just my opinion * 

View attachment 93689238.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *nothing better then both skullz + monkeyz, just my opinion *



Haha! Death Metal Monkeys. Shemhamforash and Rock on.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 4, 2009)

hope you got these in your stocking dr. p...

View attachment l_monkey_mints.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 5, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *nothing better then both skullz + monkeyz, just my opinion *



Sons a bitches...stupid rep system!  No truer statement was ever made. HD I so want that pic hanging over my fireplace!!! I owe you some rep.





Dr. P. I understand that the finest medical team in the country are working on this thread so I think we can all breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 5, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *nothing better then both skullz + monkeyz, just my opinion *



Now you've jogged my memory and made me remember one of the awesomest PS1 games ever...




Then while searching for that, I found this... what could be better than monkeys on pogo sticks? I'm thinking wallpaper with this one.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2009)

*wow I grew up with my own handmade sock monkey..THEY RULEZ* 

View attachment sock monkey gridd.jpg


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

U got Cookies!

Gief!!!11!!


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 5, 2009)

:bow:


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my gawd... talkin about evil!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 5, 2009)

the ultimate in home security...

View attachment FlyingMonkeySecurity.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Now you've jogged my memory and made me remember one of the awesomest PS1 games ever...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Something about the pogomonkeys is just plain creepy. And ppbbbth, who ever heard of monkeys on pogo sticks. It's crazy talk I tells ya. Crazy.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 6, 2009)

olwen said:


> Something about the pogomonkeys is just plain creepy. *And ppbbbth, who ever heard of monkeys on pogo sticks.* It's crazy talk I tells ya. Crazy.



Sock Monkey Pogos are all the rave. Just take a look
Everything Sock Monkey Pogo Woo Hoo!!! This is as sane as it gets


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 6, 2009)

daddyoh, apparently these sock monkeys have lots of hidden skills we never knew about!

View attachment sock monkey fabric.jpg


----------



## olwen (Jan 7, 2009)

I bet a monkey chef could make a mean banana pudding.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 7, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> daddyoh, apparently these sock monkeys have lots of hidden skills we never knew about!
> 
> View attachment 56507


Great find Bobbleheaddoll!!! I had no idea sock monkeys were so versatile.



olwen said:


> I bet a monkey chef could make a mean banana pudding.


But wouldn't there be the concern he/she would eat it before anyone else could get any.
I understand one tried to make Bananas Foster once, the results were horrific!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Balloon monkey Coming for u!!!







Holy ...


----------



## pendulous (Jan 7, 2009)

http://mrcarrutherspresents.blogspot.com/2008/12/monkey-business.html


----------



## olwen (Jan 7, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Great find Bobbleheaddoll!!! I had no idea sock monkeys were so versatile.
> 
> 
> But wouldn't there be the concern he/she would eat it before anyone else could get any.
> I understand one tried to make Bananas Foster once, the results were horrific!



but daddyoh, he's a smart monkey chef. He'd make one just for himself.


----------



## olwen (Jan 7, 2009)

Monkeys on Dowels? No, not really. I just felt like saying it.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 8, 2009)

om goodness...i think i may have nightmares tonight because of those...

need monkey cuteness to offset the scary, nasty little monkey...

View attachment baby-monkey1.jpg


ahhhh...much better


----------



## bigwideland (Jan 9, 2009)

That is one lucky monkey get it food give to it and the public what it to eat and get fatter, sign me up.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 14, 2009)

another gunmonkey


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 14, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> another gunmonkey



Magnificent.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 14, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Magnificent.












Blasting monkeys!


----------



## olwen (Jan 15, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> another gunmonkey



.....So which Tarantino film did he star in again?...


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

Å ja, jeg elske Åpe  kjempeflink!!!


----------



## viracocha (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure we've had these, but I just really like this one.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

Warning: cute monkey photos may be addictive

View attachment babyMonkey.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

God, I must really luv Dr. P Monkey-Obsessed to scrounge these up...

In deference to my favorite monkeys of all time (Yes, when we played 'Wizard of Oz' as a kid, I was always a Winged Monkey)



WINGED MONKEY FLYBY THREADJACK!!!! *OOK OOK OOK !!!*



-Uriel 

View attachment FM1.jpg


View attachment FM2.jpg


View attachment FM3.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 20, 2009)

I stole this from the Caturday thread because I thought this to be a more appropriate place for it.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> I stole this from the Caturday thread because I thought this to be a more appropriate place for it.



LMAO


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2009)

I have to come back and rep Uriel for those flying monkeys......:wubu:


----------



## user 23567 (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 25, 2009)

this one was too cute to pass by...

View attachment 53798723_img_6013d.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Jan 26, 2009)

Hanuman, Hindu Monkey God...






-Uriel 

View attachment Hanuman12.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 27, 2009)

grady said:


>





Banksy! Love it!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 28, 2009)

Cross posted, but I think it's always important to keep the children in mind. :bow: They are our hope for the future.

_*Salutes all monkeys on the thread*_ 

View attachment monkey baby1.jpg


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Jan 28, 2009)

I have some ChunkeyMonkey photos but not nearly as cute as all the ones you guys have posted !


----------



## Hole (Jan 28, 2009)

My favourite kind:

Thumb monkey






Abu


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey Dr. P - Here is something you might be interested in:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/9f1f/


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 31, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Cross posted, but I think it's always important to keep the children in mind. :bow: They are our hope for the future.
> 
> _*Salutes all monkeys on the thread*_


This is shameless!!!!!!


chunkeymonkey said:


> I have some ChunkeyMonkey photos but not nearly as cute as all the ones you guys have posted !


Oh, I don't know, you're pretty damn cute.


Hole said:


> My favourite kind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Abu. I owe you monkey rep, it won't let me rep you yet. Sorry.


DumbAssBunny said:


> Hey Dr. P - Here is something you might be interested in:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/kitchen/9f1f/



This, this is incredible. I also owe YOU more monkey rep, but.....you know must spread it around...blah...blah...blah. ( I feel a visit to the rep whines thread coming on.)


----------



## Carl1h (Jan 31, 2009)

I saw a thumb of this card, which is part of a set, but I haven't found any images of the rest of the set...




But while looking for the other cards I happened across this music video:

Monkey versus Robot

and this artist's website, full of paintings of partially nude women and animals, a lot of them monkeys. I'm linking it rather than posting the images because of the nudity thing, go look for yourselves.

http://www.amycrehore.com/


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## chicken legs (Feb 7, 2009)

idk if this has been posted yet but i came across 

The Trunk Monkey....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCUBxgdKZ_Y&feature=related


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> idk if this has been posted yet but i came across
> 
> The Trunk Monkey....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCUBxgdKZ_Y&feature=related



Posted before and loved by many. My '83 Caddy came with
a Trunk Monkey and I wouldn't leave home without one!:bow:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 7, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> idk if this has been posted yet but i came across
> 
> The Trunk Monkey....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCUBxgdKZ_Y&feature=related





imfree said:


> Posted before and loved by many.



Let's just be clear, a thread can never have too many trunk monkeys.


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Let's just be clear, a thread can never have too many trunk monkeys.


 
I fully agree, doctor. Your Rep is in the mail. I must 
say again, never leave home without one and that 
every vehicle should be equipped Trunk Monkey 
Security System.


Lighting was bad on this overcast day, but the photo
clearly shows the efficiency at which the Trunk
Monkey Security Operates as it is about to deal with
a road rage filled potential assailant! The driver was
very pleased with his system!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 18, 2009)

must....revive...thread...with monkey cuteness...

View attachment sa47.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> must....revive...thread...with monkey cuteness...
> 
> View attachment 59067



Ahhhh. Breathes a sigh of relief.


----------



## moarbellies (Feb 18, 2009)

I love this damn monkey:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

moarbellies said:


> I love this damn monkey:



It is indeed a wonderful damn monkey. Sadly, the rep gods are torturing me and I will have to get you and bobblehead tomorrow.


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 18, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> It is indeed a wonderful damn monkey. Sadly, the rep gods are torturing me and I will have to get you and bobblehead tomorrow.



I repped  what a great monkey pic!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> I repped  what a great monkey pic!



Thanks for having my back.


----------



## moarbellies (Feb 18, 2009)

hehe glad you guys liked it too :]


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2009)

This one is a bit of a head scratcher....What's she thinkin about?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 18, 2009)

olwen said:


> This one is a bit of a head scratcher....What's she thinkin about?



I think you're starting that whole "can monkeys be inappropriate" debate again aren't you?


And I still hope the answer is yes.


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I think you're starting that whole "can monkeys be inappropriate" debate again aren't you?
> 
> 
> And I still hope the answer is yes.



My dear Doctor, Monkeys can be whatever they want to be. :bow:


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2009)

But just in case Blondie wants to start something, I think this image might just make her think twice. 






Any Monkey who can kick Marky Mark's ass is certainly a monkey to behold.


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2009)

This just made me awwwwww.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 19, 2009)

a great accessory for the monkey lover on the go...the monkey cell phone cover.

View attachment browniemonkeybar.jpg


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> a great accessory for the monkey lover on the go...the monkey cell phone cover.
> 
> View attachment 59121



Your monkey's ringing. :happy:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 20, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> a great accessory for the monkey lover on the go...the monkey cell phone cover.
> 
> View attachment 59121





olwen said:


> Your monkey's ringing. :happy:



This is making me happy and yet sad that I am still out of rep and my frustrations at my own repping lameness are building. 


But keep up the good work ladies and gents.


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is making me happy and yet sad that I am still out of rep and my frustrations at my own repping lameness are building.
> 
> 
> But keep up the good work ladies and gents.



Yeah. What kind of a rep god let's you run out of rep? What kind of a god abandons you in your time of need? 



......I wonder if there is a god of monkeys? Do monkeys have religion?


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 20, 2009)

okay who is trying to cause trouble by reviving the monkey thread today lol


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2009)

okay here's my fav monkey 

View attachment frida_lg.jpg


----------



## ladle (Feb 22, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> okay here's my fav monkey



I have to say....not bothered with the monkey....but THAT is the BEST MONOBROW....EVER!


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2009)

ladle said:


> I have to say....not bothered with the monkey....but THAT is the BEST MONOBROW....EVER!



ain't it though? only a sexy FFA could carry it off like that


----------



## ladle (Feb 22, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> ain't it though? only a sexy FFA could carry it off like that



NOBODY can 'carry it off'. If left to grow however she'd have soon become the 'missing link'...just saying....MONOBROW are NOT SEXY!...FACT


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2009)

ladle said:


> NOBODY can 'carry it off'. If left to grow however she'd have soon become the 'missing link'...just saying....MONOBROW are NOT SEXY!...FACT



tell that to salma hyeck 

View attachment fridaandsalma.jpg


----------



## ladle (Feb 22, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> tell that to salma hyeck



WORST comeback ever!
I google image searched her....came up with NO pictures of a monobrow.
Hell those brows are so far apart we could drive a bus through there...
I expected a comeback of some proportion....but that is a poor effort
Prosthetic brows do not count.. 

View attachment salma-hayek-8.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2009)

ladle said:


> WORST comeback ever!
> I google image searched her....came up with NO pictures of a monobrow.
> Hell those brows are so far apart we could drive a bus through there...
> I expected a comeback of some proportion....but that is a poor effort
> Prosthetic brows do not count..



you win. but only because i'm tired fo arguing. but i bet most guys would never kick her out of bed just because of a lil mono brow.

..okay back to monkeys


----------



## moarbellies (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 22, 2009)

moarbellies said:


>



Now he is...............

smokin


----------



## ladle (Feb 23, 2009)

Look at those eyes....there is no way that is tobacco???!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2009)

Artist June Chimpamoto's portrait of a monkey enjoying a slice of pizza took 2 1/2 weeks to complete and won first prize in the last year's California Fine Arts Competition. 

View attachment Image005.jpg


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 26, 2009)

I ate the monkey !!!


----------



## Carl1h (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a picture of the monkey vote (the captive primate safety act)! I can't believe it hasn't been brought up here til now! If you really want to read the voting results, go here:

http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll414.xml


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 3, 2009)

chunkeymonkey said:


> I ate the monkey !!!



Those are works of art! And I'm not just saying that because of the monkeys.



Carl1h said:


> It's a picture of the monkey vote (the captive primate safety act)! I can't believe it hasn't been brought up here til now! If you really want to read the voting results, go here:
> 
> http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2008/roll414.xml



I was very upset by this legislation. How am I supposed to get my monkey militia across state lines now???!!!??? I'm going to have to start monkey smuggling. Great! Like I didn't already have enough to do.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 3, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> okay here's my fav monkey





Santaclear said:


> Artist June Chimpamoto's portrait of a monkey enjoying a slice of pizza took 2 1/2 weeks to complete and won first prize in the last year's California Fine Arts Competition.



Thank you both for showing monkeys in their rightful place among high art.:bow: I am repped out at the moment.:doh:


----------



## olwen (Mar 4, 2009)

Dr P, I know just the monkey to help lead your simian army:







Mojo Jojo


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 4, 2009)

olwen said:


> Dr P, I know just the monkey to help lead your simian army:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He DOES look formidable. I only hope I can keep him in line.


----------



## WillSpark (Mar 4, 2009)

He can't even win against three little girls made of sugar, spice, everything nice, and chemical X. How do you expect him to lead a monkey army? Y'know, aside from that one in the Powerpuff Girls Movie....

Okay...now I feel reeeally lame....:doh:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 5, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> He can't even win against three little girls made of sugar, spice, everything nice, and chemical X. How do you expect him to lead a monkey army? Y'know, aside from that one in the Powerpuff Girls Movie....
> 
> Okay...now I feel reeeally lame....:doh:



Don't feel bad. I started this thread, am the one who WANTS a monkey militia and ........have you read my signature?????:huh:


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> He can't even win against three little girls made of sugar, spice, everything nice, and chemical X. How do you expect him to lead a monkey army? Y'know, aside from that one in the Powerpuff Girls Movie....
> 
> Okay...now I feel reeeally lame....:doh:





Yeah but he's still a genius. And if the Powerpuff girls weren't around he'd rule the world for sure! 

Don't feel lame....I really really really like cartoons.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2009)

April is International Ape Month, folks. 

This year, help put the "Ape" back in "April." Also motorists, do what you can to help apes on the road. 

View attachment apes_wideweb__470x342,0.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Apr 12, 2009)

Gaze upon the cuteness of mother, child, and what I'm assuming is a strawberry.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Apr 12, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> April is International Ape Month, folks.
> 
> This year, help put the "Ape" back in "April." Also motorists, do what you can to help apes on the road.


This is truly important news. Thank you, sir.:bow: I make it a practice to always give a ride to hitchhiking apes/monkeys.


free2beme04 said:


> Gaze upon the cuteness of mother, child, and what I'm assuming is a strawberry.



Adorable. I want to rep both of you, but as usual the rep gods and I are having "issues." Every time I run out of rep someone revives this thread. Geez! Now I have rep guilt too.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 2, 2009)

Not much of a thread bumper, but I've had this stuff for months and just haven't had time to post the pics. So this is for you Dr. P. If I wasn't actually holding it, I wouldn't have even bothered.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 2, 2009)

DaddyOh! Welcome back! Quality bump! Good pic!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 3, 2009)

Monkey Time.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 11, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not much of a thread bumper, but I've had this stuff for months and just haven't had time to post the pics. So this is for you Dr. P. If I wasn't actually holding it, I wouldn't have even bothered.


My apologies, I have been away and just saw this. That is some amazing stuff. I am a little afraid to know what exactly you are supposed to do with it. It seems like it may be treading the line of being anti-monkey though. Or at least anti-monkey parts. Still, I love the picture on the package. It is always important to be mooned by monkeys whenever possible. :wubu:


free2beme04 said:


> Monkey Time.


Is that a sexy librarian monkey? What do you do with your free time?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not much of a thread bumper, but I've had this stuff for months and just haven't had time to post the pics. So this is for you Dr. P. If I wasn't actually holding it, I wouldn't have even bothered.





Dr. P Marshall said:


> That is some amazing stuff. I am a little afraid to know what exactly you are supposed to do with it. It seems like it may be treading the line of being anti-monkey though. Or at least anti-monkey parts.



Welcome back, Dr. P. 

I'm pretty sure it's monkey repellent, to keep them from getting into the butt. I've heard it works when nothing else will.

Good find, Daddy-oh! 

View attachment chimp_wideweb__430x315.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jul 11, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Welcome back, Dr. P.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's monkey repellent, to keep them from getting into the butt. I've heard it works when nothing else will.
> 
> Good find, Daddy-oh!



Thank goodness Daddy-oh is always looking out for us. The problems of monkeys getting into the butt has been overlooked for too long. So many suffer in shame and silence needlessly. And they can be persistent, especially the ones who smoke. Don't ask me how i know.:blush:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jul 25, 2009)

well...after reading the punk music thread this guy just couldn't wait to update his ipod...

View attachment monkey_ipod.jpg


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd love to help out posting monkeys, but I'm gettin dressed for work.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 4, 2009)

i would feel a bit bad eating them...but they are so cute!

View attachment 673lwmh.jpg


----------



## Specter (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2009)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> i would feel a bit bad eating them...but they are so cute!
> 
> View attachment 68172



I wouldn't feel badly about eating them one bit! :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 9, 2009)

This moving portrait of a monkey with a donut screams for inclusion here. 

View attachment monkeydonut.jpg


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 12, 2009)

santaclear...here is something to go with his donut

View attachment monkey.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 13, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> This moving portrait of a monkey with a donut screams for inclusion here.



Oh Santaclear, it is always powerfully moving to be reminded of the continued struggle of our simian comrades for the right to eat deep fried dough. *sniffle*




bobbleheaddoll said:


> santaclear...here is something to go with his donut
> 
> View attachment 71454



That's just amazing!


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 13, 2009)

Just go to the website..watch the flash, see the you-tube and notice the show of Monkey drawings..be amazed!


http://www.cosmicmonkeycomics.com/


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 13, 2009)

Windom Earle said:


> Just go to the website..watch the flash, see the you-tube and notice the show of Monkey drawings..be amazed!
> 
> 
> http://www.cosmicmonkeycomics.com/



I was amazed! And I didn't blink for the last 30 seconds and it was totally worth it. Oh space monkeys, how I anxiously await the day you take over the universe.:wubu:


----------



## Deanna (Oct 14, 2009)

This thread is awesome. Except for the severely fat monkeys - obesity in the animal kingdom is just depressing


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 18, 2009)

sometimes it's not easy being an evil monkey...
View attachment Mojo_Jojo.jpg


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2010)

New monkeys! :3


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> New monkeys! :3



That's too sweet....and this is from a woman that sees adorable babies/children all day long


----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the exact opposite of that darling baby in the monkey suit - it is "Hit Monkey". Marvel Comics new character that can be found in his own Marvel Comics.

http://marvel.com/news/comicstories.11169.exclusive_digicomics~colon~_hit-monkey_attacks~excl~

http://www.comicvine.com/hit-monkey/29-67438/all-images/108-323327/hitman_monkey/105-1028702/ 

View attachment hit monkey 3.jpg


View attachment hit monkey 2.jpg


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 5, 2010)

Pwned i say!


----------



## ogie (Apr 6, 2010)

Monkeys are cops now in Thailand. 






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1262836/Youre-ape-rest-The-police-monkey-means-business.html


----------



## Esther (Apr 6, 2010)

ogie said:


> Monkeys are cops now in Thailand.


Wtf! This is terrifying.


----------



## NYCGabriel (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## moore2me (Apr 6, 2010)

Ogie,

Did you notice something odd about the picture of the monkey cop from Thailand?

I followed your link and found out the monkey is a pigtail macaque. A reader in the comment section of the story also noted that the monkey's canine teeth had either been pulled out, filed down level, or cut down. This monkey normally has long canine teeth that are easy to see. The dental modification was obviously done to make the monkey safer to be dressed in a little uniform, have its picture taken, and make nice with the tourists and locals. The adult monkey is fed bottles of milk (like a baby) as a reward for performing. 

For more on how Primate Bill of Rights see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_ape_personhood.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

i still think banana monkey is win


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 6, 2010)

How do you like me now?
Coolest Monkey Ever


----------



## escapist (Apr 6, 2010)

EVIL VAMPIRE MONKEY's ...ok they aren't really evil.


----------

